# Why doesn't rubik's use screws?



## jcuber (Dec 7, 2008)

I am sure just about everyone here knows that rubik's storebought cubes have rivots, not screws, and permanently attached center caps, and I was wondering, WHY? Wouldn't it be easier for the machine that makes them to screw something in and pop the cap on, instead of melting the cap on and pnumatically rivoting something? Maybe it is so small children can't get small parts, but...


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2008)

the caps are glued on, as far as im aware. 

i expect rivets are just cheaper, parts wise.

its rubbish, i know, but hey.

i suppose they wouldnt have the DIY in that case, since the standard production model would be a 'DIY'. which obviously wouldnt be great for them.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 7, 2008)

I would pay as much as about 5-6$ extra for removeable caps and adjustable screws, though.


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2008)

hence the Rubiks DIY!


----------



## jcuber (Dec 7, 2008)

It should be sold in stores, though.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 7, 2008)

I think for rivets it's cheaper because a machine can just push it in and then put on the center cap with glue on it.

With DIYs you would have to make a core that has threads, and you have to screws the screw in, not just push it in like you do with rivets.

If Rubik's DIYs were sold in stores, it would probably cost more, and the general public don't know the difference between cubes with screws and cubes with rivets, so they would just go with the cheaper one cube.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

It'd more even cube... I guess...


----------



## wongxiao (Dec 8, 2008)

Someone once told me that the Rubik's brand doesn't, in fact, use rivets, but rather a single 3-axis metal piece. around which the core is molded. But this doesn't make sense to me and I haven't verified it...

Anyway, I've been wondering the same thing about the Rubik's brand... I mean, certainly they *know* how terrible they stack up? I guess the standard issue isn't targeted at enthusiasts but rather at the everyday consumer, while the DIY, naturally, is targeted at the enthusiasts. I just wish the DIYs were available at stores.

What bugs me more than anything else is how poorly the Revenge and Professor are designed. I really have to hand it to Mr. Verdes, the conical surface instead of cylindrical was truly ingenious...I can't wait for the VCube 3 to come out; I'm almost certain that it'll be better than even the famous DIYs...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 8, 2008)

> I just wish the DIYs were available at stores.


I agree. Korea has Joy and Edison cubes, Japan, the Philippines, and some other countries have JSKs, and Dian Sheng cubes can be found in several Asian countries.

I miss living in the Philippines...


----------



## wongxiao (Dec 8, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> > I just wish the DIYs were available at stores.
> 
> 
> I agree. Korea has Joy and Edison cubes, Japan, the Philippines, and some other countries have JSKs, and Dian Sheng cubes can be found in several Asian countries.
> ...



Yeah... oh, if I had easy access to some Joy Cubes... *sigh*

I wonder if V-Cubes will ever be marketed in stores...hm.. prolly only in Greece/Europe/*maybe* Asia in that case....

Anyway I did read somewhere that JSKs were being sold at Toys R Us? Might be worth a check... for anyone who DOESN'T live out here in Reno, where nothing exists! x]


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 8, 2008)

> Anyway I did read somewhere that JSKs were being sold at Toys R Us?


In Asia. I doubt American Toys R Us stores would ever sell Japanese products.


----------



## EricOnCrack (Dec 8, 2008)

My storebought cube is like all springy, is that what a rivet is O_O.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 8, 2008)

EricOnCrack said:


> My storebought cube is like all springy, is that what a rivet is O_O.




you're just really lucky I think. A rivet is fixed and cannot be adjusted. Most storeboughts are really tight.


----------



## Micael (Dec 8, 2008)

I think the cap of storebought cube are laser welded, not glued.


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 8, 2008)

fyi, the rivets in storeboughts are punched in by workers.

so a hardworking guy makes tight cubes.

a slacker makes good storeboughts.


----------



## Micael (Dec 8, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> fyi, the rivets in storeboughts are punched in by workers.
> 
> so a hardworking guy makes tight cubes.
> 
> a slacker makes good storeboughts.



Are you sure? I thought they were machine made.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 8, 2008)

I extricated one of the rivets out of my broken storebought, and tried to push it in to another core. I just couldnt, this shows that it is not pressed in by humans, only machines.

The core is also not moulded around the rivets. Obviously.


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 8, 2008)

Micael said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > fyi, the rivets in storeboughts are punched in by workers.
> ...



im very sure. and if you think it's fake, imnotnoob, do you want to tour the factory?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 8, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...



Um.. nero, i think you mistaken. It was Micael who doubted the question. Not me.


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 8, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > Micael said:
> ...



oopsy daisy... sorry dude.


----------



## wongxiao (Dec 9, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> > Anyway I did read somewhere that JSKs were being sold at Toys R Us?
> 
> 
> In Asia. I doubt American Toys R Us stores would ever sell Japanese products.



I see...that makes sense. 

Anyway, we can all speculate about the way the Rubik's brand constructs their cubes, but it really doesn't matter because it all boils down to one thing: with a handful of exceptions, these cubes are much inferior... especially when you start talking about big cubes.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 9, 2008)

Where are Rubik's factories? What a fun place for a speedcuber to work


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd rather work at a Type A factory. 
Though the Rubik's company will sue it sooner or later..


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 10, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> I'd rather work at a Type A factory.
> Though the Rubik's company will sue it sooner or later..



Haha! No, then you'll be payed much less than minimum wage. 
Rubik's have no need to sue it, you'll starve to death first.


----------



## brunson (Dec 10, 2008)

Plus, (and I welcome patent lawyers to correct me if I'm wrong) the patent on the design and mechanism of the cube has expired. Rubiks still holds a copyright on the image of the cube and (somehow through some bullsh*t in copyright law) manages to maintain some sort of hold over any image of a cube using their color scheme.  I'm guessing that's a big motivation to sell cubes, assembled or otherwise, unstickered.


----------



## shadowclad002 (Jan 15, 2009)

what are JSKs? I live in the Philippines. They have all sorts of branded and unbranded cubes every where, all with adjustable screws. Myfastest one is an unbranded one. hehe. ( I own a Rubik's storebought and a DS)


----------



## shadowclad002 (Jan 15, 2009)

DS is DIan SHenh


> I own a Rubik's storebought and a DS


----------



## mazei (Jan 15, 2009)

JSK=Japanese Speedcubing Kit. Try finding it at a Toys R Us.


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 19, 2009)

shadowclad002 said:


> DS is *DIan SHenh*
> 
> 
> > I own a Rubik's storebought and a DS



Dian Sheng, actually.


----------



## Kieran (Jan 19, 2009)

Possibly the original model of the Rubik's Cube had rivets and thus to keep with tradition they decided to keep with the rivets. Also, if they changed all cubes to screws, they would lose half of their stock.. If you ask anyone what cube they bought first, it would be nearly 99% of the time, a storebought cube. Thus 2 times the money for Rubiks Cube.

EDIT: The guy that said they are done by workers: I had a lazy worker. Mine spins like a DIY and can cut corners (to an extent) but after about 50 solves my hand hurts..


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 19, 2009)

The cubes in the 80s had adjustable screws and PVC stickers.


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 19, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> The cubes in the 80s had adjustable screws and PVC stickers.



I didn't know that, I wonder why they switched.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> the caps are glued on, as far as im aware.
> 
> i expect rivets are just cheaper, parts wise.
> 
> ...


They obviously just use the cheap way... That is, unfortunately, what all companies (most) do nowadays. The cubes from the 80s were better because:
A) Better quality
B) Better stickers
C) SCREWS!
D) Looked nicer ...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Where are Rubik's factories? What a fun place for a speedcuber to work



it's in china, Type C factory

type c factory is the OEM of rubik's


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 25, 2009)

There is a cube from the early 80's somewhere in my house still in the original packaging. I am very eager to find it now and look at it. I am not sure about opening it lol.


----------

